# Fines Fines Fines!



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

This is the thread that will contain fine nominations and judgements! The standard fine is an Elephant!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (29/3/14)

Admission of guilt fine paid, as per judgement of the Honorable Finesmaster, to the tune of 10 American elephants 

As the 1st finee, I trust this is to the pleasement of the Vapers Court!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

Dear Fines Master

Please allow me to nominate this post for a fine.

Yours sincerely


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (29/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Dear Fines Master
> 
> Please allow me to nominate this post for a fine.
> 
> Yours sincerely



Seconded 

Kind regards 



Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Dear Fines Master
> 
> Please allow me to nominate this post for a fine.
> 
> Yours sincerely



@Matthee "the Rat" lol!

Funny, when I check that post now, it seems to be very supportive of the Fines Master

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Oooooo! @devdev was fast, it suddenly changed to "FULL" lol!


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

We need another button "FINE" or in dev's case "SLY"


----------



## Andre (29/3/14)

johanct said:


> Oooooo! @devdev was fast, it suddenly changed to "FULL" lol!


Yip, from no confidence to full confidence, that is "agterbaks". Fortunately we have evidence. That deserves another fine!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

Is there any leniency for an admission of guilt?

This should not be seen as an admission of any wrongdoing, but is simply posted out of interest and for academic purposes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

No evidence required; his last sentence: "*runs away*" is a dead give away .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Admission of guilt fine paid, as per judgement of the Honorable Finesmaster, to the tune of 10 American elephants
> 
> As the 1st finee, I trust this is to the pleasement of the Vapers Court!



This pleases the court in a big way! Thanks @Vapey McJuicy ! What an honour to be the first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Dear Fines Master
> 
> Please allow me to nominate this post for a fine.
> 
> Yours sincerely



Excellent point Chief executive of all moderators and every other thing on the forums... this appears to be a possible fine for huge sucking up to the courts?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)




----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Now I don't understand this expression anymore: "honesty does pay"


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

At a full weekend setting of the Vapers Court @devdev has been found guilty as sin of sucking up (case reference #36544) and fined an Elephant!

Added to that the Judge has also been fined an Elephant for accepting kudos and being influenced by sucking up when he should have been beyond reproach!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

The Judge just paid a Lion and won't be easily swayed again by the loose and wanton members of the forum!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

devdev said:


> View attachment 2599



Ooooo this could only make matters far worse for the person in question!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

can I nominate people for fines who don't post Vape Mail pics when I know they have received because they received it from us?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (30/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> can I nominate people for fines who don't post Vape Mail pics when I know they have received because they received it from us?


Isn't that a bit like insider trading?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

If I'm not mistaken that's a serious offence in itself @BhavZ !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Isn't that a bit like insider trading?



Yes it is... are you making a nomination @BhavZ ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is... are you making a nomination @BhavZ ?



I think that nomination should be left the jury of our peers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> can I nominate people for fines who don't post Vape Mail pics when I know they have received because they received it from us?


Oh dear ...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Oh dear ...



Oh dear is about right... maybe it's time someone (and I'm not saying whom) should take out their camera and press the shutter button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/3/14)

Have a look at the post on vape stands .. why I remain quite about vape stuff .. it's getting a bit embarrassing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Have a look at the post on vape stands .. why I remain quite about vape stuff .. it's getting a bit embarrassing



I know the feeling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

I think we need a 12 step Vape Rehabilitation programme for you two...aghh who am I kidding. I need to sign up as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

devdev said:


> I think we need a 12 step Vape Rehabilitation programme for you two...aghh who am I kidding. I need to sign up as well



Yes indeed you do! You are so lucky you added that last piece! That could well have been a kitty fine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex Smit (31/3/14)

Dodged a fine there...http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-70

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Dodged a fine there...http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-70



Oooooo and it was so close!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (31/3/14)

Right, I'm ready for my court session.

Can't afford Barry Roux so I'm nominating @johanct as my representation.

I plead not guilty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

ShaneW said:


> Right, I'm ready for my court session.
> 
> Can't afford Barry Roux so I'm nominating @johanct as my representation.
> 
> I plead not guilty.



Geez @ShaneW , I'm a techie like you lol, not a laywer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (31/3/14)

johanct said:


> Geez @ShaneW , I'm a techie like you lol, not a laywer!



Eish... Ok fine, I change my plea to guilty, I'm too scared to take on @Rob Fisher alone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Wise decision @ShaneW  - its anyhow for a good cause.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

ShaneW said:


> Eish... Ok fine, I change my plea to guilty, I'm too scared to take on @Rob Fisher alone



@ShaneW this was a very wise move... the vapers underground court has sat and we are all very happy that you decided to come clean and admit to your heinous crime of trying to lead a pillar of the community off the beaten track to some foreign speaking bunch of trollops and loose women!

Your fine of an Elephant may be paid by clicking on the Donation link at the top of the site!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (31/3/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

ShaneW said:


> Done



Oh what a good boy! Three cheers for Shane! Whooooo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (31/3/14)

Elephant was ordered overnight from addo... hope sharri and giz have the space in the shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

